# Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)



## Jan84 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich plane gerade einen Angelausflug nach Ostende um mein neues Brandungsequipment zu testen. Bin ein absoluter Neuling auf diesem Gebiet, würde mich daher freuen wenn ich ein paar Tipps von passionierten Brandungsanglern bekommen könnte 
Habe bereits etwas Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet des Meeresfischen,
habe bisher aber nur auf Dorsch geangelt und zwar vom Boot aus. 

Meine Fragen: 
 -kennt sich jemand in der Gegend aus und hat eine gute Stelle?
 -Welchen Fischarten kann man vom Ufer aus nachstellen?
 -Welche Köder verwende ich dort am besten?
 -Gibt es bestimmte Tricks um möglichst weit zu werfen??

Gruß Jan:vik:


----------



## meet (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

Hallo,
guckste da
http://www.zeevissport.com/07stekken/belgie/index_stekken_bk.htm

Das Hauptproblem (meiner Meinung nach) ist weit raus zukommen. Deswegen angeln die meisten Leute von Stegen (Ostende, Nieuwpoort) aus.
Meine Fänge waren vom Ufer aus meist bescheiden, aber ich bin auch meist mit dem Boot unterwegs, was schon Bock macht.
Gute Köder sind "FranseTappen", also die Wattwürmer, die es da im Angelladen "DeSportvisser" zu kaufen gibt.

Viel Spaß

Matthias

PS: Komme übrigens aus der Gegend etwas südlich von Trier.


----------



## Jan84 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

Hi Matthias, 

schön das ich mal einen Kommentar erhalte, scheint wohl nicht allzu beliebt, das Angeln in Ostende. ;-)

Haben für unsere Tour auch ne Kutterfahrt gebucht, wovon ich mir natürlich auch deutlich mehr verspreche. Allerdings gehts mir beim Brandungsangeln erstmal um den Übungseffekt. Mache das zum ersten mal...

woher kommst denn genau???

Gruß Jan


----------



## Gohann (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

Hallo Jan,
könnte auch was dazu beitragen. Wann fährst Du nach Belgien? Mit welchem Kutter? Brandungsangeln kannt Du auch von den Piers in Blankenberge. Die sind auch meist nicht so überlaufen wie in Oostende oder Nieuwpoort. Die Wellenbrecher sind auch nicht schlecht. Aber Vorsicht bei auflaufendem Wasser. Immer mal zum Land zurück schauen. Das Wasser könnte schon hinter Dir zusammen laufen! In den Angelgeschäften wo Du deine Köder besorgen kannst, bekommst Du auch Infos wo gerade was läuft. Sehr zu empfehlen ist Vandervelde in Nieuwpoort. Dort gibt es auch Tipps für Montagen. Falls Du noch mehr Fragen hast stelle sie ruhig.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## matthias3191 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

hi köder kanst du ja wasser kogel und die fertieg montage benutzr
en,pilker soll auch nicht schlecht sein.mann kann makrelen hornechte,und selten auch maleine meer forelle fangen


----------



## Gohann (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*



matthias3191 schrieb:


> hi köder kanst du ja wasser kogel und die fertieg montage benutzr
> en,pilker soll auch nicht schlecht sein.mann kann makrelen hornechte,und selten auch maleine meer forelle fangen



Ich nehme mal an wasser kogel soll Wasserkugel heißen. Damit kannst Du höchstens  im Mai oder Juni einen Hornhecht erwischen. Vielleicht im Hochsommer mal ne Makrele. Pilker werden nur vom Boot aus gefischt. Meerforellenfänge habe ich in mehr als 25 Jahren Fischerei in Belgien noch nie beobachten können.#c Eine Sache die im kommen ist, ist das Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch von Frühjahr bis Herbst von den Wellenbrechern aus! Habe dies bisher noch nicht praktiziert aber ich denke das ist die Fischerei der Zukunft.#6

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Jan84 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> könnte auch was dazu beitragen. Wann fährst Du nach Belgien? Mit welchem Kutter? Brandungsangeln kannt Du auch von den Piers in Blankenberge. Die sind auch meist nicht so überlaufen wie in Oostende oder Nieuwpoort. Die Wellenbrecher sind auch nicht schlecht. Aber Vorsicht bei auflaufendem Wasser. Immer mal zum Land zurück schauen. Das Wasser könnte schon hinter Dir zusammen laufen! In den Angelgeschäften wo Du deine Köder besorgen kannst, bekommst Du auch Infos wo gerade was läuft. Sehr zu empfehlen ist Vandervelde in Nieuwpoort. Dort gibt es auch Tipps für Montagen. Falls Du noch mehr Fragen hast stelle sie ruhig.
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h




#h

Also ich fahre am letzten Wochenende im März. Für den Samstag ist die Kuttertour geplant. Das Schiff heisst "Albatros"
http://www.albatros-seafishing.com/

#::a


Da es im September nach Frankreich geht will ich mich auch etwas an der Brandungsrute üben, besonders im Montagen bauen damit ich fit für den Atlantik werde 
Habe auch Ausrüstung zum Spinnfischen besorgt da ich schon öfters darüber gelesen habe. 
...welche Köder benutzt du denn in Belgien??


Gruß Jan :vik:


----------



## Gohann (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

Hallo Jan,
die Albatros kenne ich. Die hieß früher De Sportvisser und gehörte zum gleichnamigen Angelgeschäft. März ist auch eine gute Zeit zum Dorschfang. Ich denke Hauptköder zu dieser Zeit ist der Pilker, evtl. mit *einem *Beifänger. Man kann es auch mit Wattwurm versuchen, was manchmal für Überraschungen sorgt. Fressen die Dorsche Krebse ist der Wurm klar im Vorteil. Ich stelle gleich ein paar fängige Pilker und Montagen ein. Ich habe vor einigen Wochen das Thema Wrackangeln in Belgien erstellt. Vielleicht ist es besser über das Bootsangeln weiter dort zu schreiben. Dann haben auch andere Interessierte etwas davon. Ich setze die Bilder noch hier rein und warte auf Deine Antwort.

Gruß Gohann#h​


----------



## hans albers (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

moin

ich war zwar noch nicht in belgien brandungsangeln..

aber zum gerät allgemein kann ich was sagen:
-montagen mit bleien(drift und krallen bleie) 
von 150 bis 250g als paternoster oder nachläufer-montage 
(gut beschrieben unter):
http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de

kann man selbst binden,
aber auch zu hauf fertig kaufen

am besten ein paar mit und ein paar ohne perlen /schnickschnack..

köder wattwurm/seeringelwurm/heringsfetzen

wichtig sind auch warme klamotten 
ein vernünftiges dreibein(wenn vom strand geangelt wird)
und evtl. noch ein schutzzelt

viel spass
lars


----------



## Gohann (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

So, habe schnell was zusammengesucht. Die Pilker wiegen zwischen 120 und 285 gr. Farbe ist nebensächlich. Du kannst sogar blankes Blei fischen wie bei dem Pilker ganz rechts im Bild. Er soll nur schnell sinken und relativ wenig verdriften. Darunter die Beifängermontage. Drittes Bild ist die Naturködermontage, die ich selber binde. Muster sind die gekauften. Verbesserungen meinerseits: Die Mundschnüre sind aus 30 lbs Amnesia gebunden, da Amnesia weniger Abrieb hat als Mono und falls ein Franzosendorsch einsteigt und das Vorfach verdrallt ist es mit wenigen Fingernagelstrichen wieder gerade und Einsatzbereit. Außerdem sind die Haken an den fertigen Monagen von sehr schlechter Qualität. Ich würde sagen weitere Fragen hiernach im Thema Wrackangeln in Belgien.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Jan84 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*



Gohann schrieb:


> So, habe schnell was zusammengesucht. Die Pilker wiegen zwischen 120 und 285 gr. Farbe ist nebensächlich. Du kannst sogar blankes Blei fischen wie bei dem Pilker ganz rechts im Bild. Er soll nur schnell sinken und relativ wenig verdriften. Darunter die Beifängermontage. Drittes Bild ist die Naturködermontage, die ich selber binde. Muster sind die gekauften. Verbesserungen meinerseits: Die Mundschnüre sind aus 30 lbs Amnesia gebunden, da Amnesia weniger Abrieb hat als Mono und falls ein Franzosendorsch einsteigt und das Vorfach verdrallt ist es mit wenigen Fingernagelstrichen wieder gerade und Einsatzbereit. Außerdem sind die Haken an den fertigen Monagen von sehr schlechter Qualität. Ich würde sagen weitere Fragen hiernach im Thema Wrackangeln in Belgien.
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:




Ach das ist ja Super #6

vom Montagen bauen habe ich nämlich noch sehr wenig Ahnung.
Denke da kann ich noch einiges lernen 

Beim Pilken schwöre ich auf Pilker von Eisele und Blitz-Pilker mit denen ich bereits in Norwegen super Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

bis hier her erst mal vielen Dank für eure Tipps!! :m

werde auch mal in deinen anderen tread reingucken


...bis dahin Gruß Jan :vik:


----------



## tom2 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

Hallo Jan wenn du in Oostende Brandungsangeln willst dann schau einfach hier mal rein. http://chaos-fishing-team.jimdo.com/ schönen Gruß auch an Meet es geht bald wider los,mann sieht sich.
Lg Tom


----------



## Neptun01 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

Hallo Jungs hab ein Problemchen, wo holt ihr euch denn die Wattis,   denn das Angelgeschäft in oostende soll doch zu sein? Bin in Oostende nicht so flexibel weil meine Anreise mit dem Zug ist. Für jede Idee bin ich Dankbar.


----------



## Gohann (7. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

Hallo Neptun 01, war gerade auf der Webseite des Sportvisser Geschäftes. Die haben geöffnet. Nur Donnerstag ist Ruhetag.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## sloepy (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

hallo ich kann dir da meine erfahrung mitteilen in oostende auf dem staketsel(pier) sowie auch in nieuwpoort kannst du das ganze jahr gut angeln 

een sehr gute rat gehe beim sportvisser 2bis3 päckchen franse tappen kaufen und der rest gehste selber im mariakerke am strand stechen 

im winter fängst du da scholle but flunder dorsch und wittling sowie im sommer seezunge platfisch und aal wenn du weit werfen kannst empfehlt es sich auf dem kopf geradeaus zuwerfen is die strömung beginnt 

dann weicht du am besten auf der fahrrinne oder auf der strandseite zu

eines solltest du wissen in belgien angeln die leute miteinander und nicht gegeneinander da gibt es nicht mein und dein platz wunder dich nicht wenn nach dem einwurf jemand deine rute ein stück zur seite legt 

wenn sonstige fragen bestehen stelle sie ruhig 

ich fahre zur zeit einmal im monat dorthin zum angeln denn hier am rhein ist es irgendwie öde lg stefan


----------



## sloepy (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

hallo 

der sportvisser ist 6 tag die woche auf sogar sonntags bis 11.00 montag ist ruhetag und deine franse tappen mußt du unbedingt vorher per email bestellen lg stefan


----------



## Neptun01 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

Hallo Ihr Meeresangler ich habe gehört das bald das Angeln in Oostende von der Mole sich gar nicht mehr lohnt, was ist denn da  los ????????
LG.
Micha


----------



## aalk47 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Belgien (Ostende)*

1. der sportvisser in oostende ist dicht (oder die sind umgezogen)
da gibts ja ja noch den anderen laden an der spuikom.

2. bauarbeiten vor dem westlichen / suedlichen staket:
da werden massigst steine verklappt

3. die neue mole am haalve maan darf nicht mehr betreten werden.
die polizei hat die vorschrift erhalten, die angler von der mole zu holen und faehrt mehrmals taeglich streife.
die beamten sind sich nicht zu schade, die paar hundert meter bis auf die mole zu laufen ... und haben einmal sogar ein schlauchboot zu wasser gelassen, um angler bei flut vom kopf zu holen.
bis dato sind keine bussgelder faellig, aber das kann sich aendern

4. wolfsbarsche
die saison 2010 ist sehr schlecht.
2009 war wohl excellent.
damit ist fuer mich klar, wie sich die abknueppelei der belgier auswirkt (neben der berufsfischerei)
mittlerweile angeln viele nur noch auf zeebaars mit der spinnflitze.
zumindest hat jeder ne spinnrute neben den brandungsstoecken stehen

5. finten/ maifisch
werden recht regelmaessig gefangen

6. meeraeschen
hunderte fische in der havengeul / dem yachthaven von nieuwwpoort
sollten fangbar sein, hab`s net versucht.


----------

